# Q&A: The 586 is a ____ bike?



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

I'll be buying a new bike in a few weeks and plan on test riding a 586 based on its sexy lines and apparent tech. Where does this bike fit in? It seems to be priced like a top of the line offering, but the 595 is Look's Grand Tour racer. Is the 586 a "plush" bike? A "race" bike? A "climbing" bike? An "all arounder"? Or is it really in the same category as the 595 but with a more modern style versus the lug and tube 595. 

How would you compare the 586 to other Looks? To other high end bikes? My current top choice for my new bike is the Giant TCR Advanced SL.


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

The 586 is a race bike. It is a parallel top of the line to the 595. It is for a rider who favors a slightly more comfortable ride.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

586 is more of a plush ride in comparison to 595 as well as being more suited to TT due to geometry but you do loose a bit on off the saddle efforts such as sprinting or hill climb.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

Someone had posted the bb stiffness numbers for a bunch of top frames on these forums and from what I remember the 586 was stiffer at the bb than just about everything else including the 595.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*lookrider vs toonraid*



lookrider said:


> Someone had posted the bb stiffness numbers for a bunch of top frames on these forums and from what I remember the 586 was stiffer at the bb than just about everything else including the 595.


But toonraid says 586 is not as stiff as 595


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

steel515 said:


> But toonraid says 586 is not as stiff as 595



I've ridden neither although I suspect these stiffness numbers mean little if anything and that the whole concept of "stiffness" is close to meaningless for anyone but a pro sprinter. I just think it's a matter of personal preference. I don't think Look would put out a bike on the level of the 586 that couldn't be used by Pros to ride and win races on.

FWIW, I'm riding a 381 with a 25c front and a 28c rear tire on open pros and with a Brooks pro saddle. The frame can't be characterized as stiff. It's comfortable and it also gets a decent reaction when others can't hang with me.


----------

